

Google+ has a new Favicon - xpressyoo
https://ssl.gstatic.com/s2/oz/images/faviconr.ico

======
cheald
I liked the old one. This feels like a branding play to stand out against the
ubiquitous Facebook blue, but I don't like it. Burnt orange usually isn't a
good look for the web.

------
czottmann
Most important news ever. Really.

